# Help



## GaCSSshooter (Jan 8, 2004)

*best bow $400-$500*

The Encore from Vertical by Horton. Go to www.crossbow.com and click on the compound bows tab. Very forgiving, and very smooth to draw and shoot.


----------



## jemedm (Jan 18, 2008)

if you are looking bare bow only, you've got several options. i highly recommend, of course, the bow that i have -- quest QS 33. if you can spend a little more, go to www.huntersfriend.com and you'll see their ready to hunt packages including arrows, case, release, broads, etc. they have some solid options for less than $600.


----------



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

tmarsh1 said:


> What is the best bow I can get for 400 to 500 dollars?


Get yourself a used 06 or 07 Hoyt Proelite on AT Classifieds, then you will have a target and hunting bow all rolled into one.


----------



## ram6256 (Jul 30, 2008)

*best bow*

For a Complete set up would consider the Parker Buckhunter. It is quite a deal. Was my first and am still shooting it. It has a very smooth draw cycle, with a nice valley. If looking for just a bow, The Wildfire or trailblazer will work and approach 300-310 fps.
Roy


----------



## longdrawdan (Apr 21, 2009)

*a reasonably priced nice shooting bow*

i bought a mission x3 last fall , all set up for a little under 450.00$. it came with a whisker buiscit rest a true glo sight and a bow quiver.the bow is smooth to draw, very quitet on release and quick . i like mine.


----------



## PAkilla86 (Mar 17, 2009)

Martin Firecat Pro X or the Warthog if you are speed freak...heck check out martin lineup and see what trips your trigger


----------

